# To our veterans



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

We salute you and pray for peace.
cc


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I'll add my thanks and admiration for a difficult job undertaken with spirit and determination. My father-in-law, my husband's uncle and my brother all served in the U.S. Army. My father-in-law, an army doctor, arrived in Normandy on D-Day +5; I shiver to think what he encountered. His unit moved on and served at the Battle of the Bulge- also a very difficult assignment. My husband's uncle served just before WWII and was recalled to serve in the Philippines and elsewhere in Asia. My stepfather's brother served in WWII as a tailgunner, defending over Britain. My brother served stateside as a pharmacist from 1968-1970.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

my dad was a navigator on B-52s and B-58s during Vietnam and ws stationed on Guam for a year when I was 5. My ex husband was JAG when we married and was a peace keeper in Serbia...is now a Col in the Army reserves....


----------



## melina (Nov 6, 2001)

Let's pray for peace.

Melina

Peace keeper in Serbia? That was strange.


----------



## coll sahlas (Oct 15, 2001)

I am sorry to say that Veterans day was always one of those things that I lacked appreciation for until a just few years ago. Even though my grandfather was awarded 2 bronze stars and a sharp shooter medal for rescuing injured men in the Korean war, it was movies like "Saving Private Ryan" which helped me understand that there is a high price to be paid to regain peace and much sacrifice required to maintain freedom.


----------

